# 10/6-10/8: 71st National Capital Orchid Society Annual Show! (Behnke Nurseries)



## Linus_Cello (Sep 10, 2018)

On Columbus Day weekend, the National Capital Orchid Society will present its 71st annual Orchid Show at the Behnke Nurseries Company -- FREE TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC! Plan to visit, see thousands of unique orchid plants in bloom, enjoy educational talks, visit our 'Orchid Doctor' to answer questions, visit our Sales Area with 10 top-quality vendors for plant and supply sales, and MUCH MORE! Fall is one of the best blooming seasons for orchids in DC, so come prepared for a wonderful selection of orchids to see and buy!



SHOW SCHEDULE:
(Saturday, Oct. 6 through Monday, Oct. 8) 

Saturday and Sunday	9 am - 5:45 pm	Exhibit and sales area open to the public
Monday	9 am - 3:00 pm	Exhibit and sales area open to the public
FREE EDUCATIONAL TALKS:

Saturday, October 6

10:00 am	
Guided Exhibit Tour
11:00 am	Sarah Hurdel	Orchids 101 - The Basics
12:30 pm	Roddy Gabel	Get Comfortable with Slippers
1:30 pm	
Guided Exhibit Tour
2:30 pm	Stefanie Jarrell	The Dirt on Repotting Orchids



Sunday, October 7 

10:00 am	
Guided Exhibit Tour
11:30 am	Ken Meier	Choosing the Right Orchid for Your Home
1:00 pm	
Guided Exhibit Tour
2:30 pm	Stephanie Jarrell 
The Dirt on Repotting Orchids


Monday, October 8 

12:30 pm	Gene Schurg	Home Orchid Growing - The Basics


TEN (10) SHOW VENDORS!

For additional information: ncos.us/ncos-fall-show/


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 1, 2018)

Bump. This Weekend!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm trying to get there Friday or Saturday.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2018)

Couldn't make judging this morning because my boss took off. I will be there early tomorrow AM!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 5, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Couldn't make judging this morning because my boss took off. I will be there early tomorrow AM!



Lots of slippers still available


----------



## xiphius (Oct 6, 2018)

I definitely walked away with some goodies... 

Beautiful displays! And Woodstream came with a nice selection of paphs/phrags. This was my first year going (since it was my first year in the area). A bit small, but definitely nice!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 7, 2018)

xiphius said:


> I definitely walked away with some goodies...
> 
> Beautiful displays! And Woodstream came with a nice selection of paphs/phrags. This was my first year going (since it was my first year in the area). A bit small, but definitely nice!



What did you get? I got phrag Yelva Marva(?), 2 masdevallia, a variegated Phil and variegated neofinitia


----------



## xiphius (Oct 7, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> What did you get? I got phrag Yelva Marva(?), 2 masdevallia, a variegated Phil and variegated neofinitia



A good haul!

I got a Phrag schlimii, fischeri, and a flask of sargentianum. So, I've got some compots to make!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Lots of slippers still available



My team captain needed me for an event so I couldn't make it, even though I was in Ocean City, Md. I will be contacting Bill Goldner to get some stuff!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 18, 2018)

A pic of the vendors:


free image sharing

Here are some pics from FB:
https://www.facebook.com/pg/NationalCapitalOrchidSociety/photos/

That masd. I bought:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your Facebook photos. Love the schlimii cross.


----------

